# OTA Update Now Available .29-Release Notes



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like OTA is ready, fixes battery usage reporting (kinda) and adds facelock. Make sure to restore your original build prop and reboot before starting the update if you changed it. OTA rootkeeper kept root for me on .29.

V9.4.3.29 Release Note:​1.System - Fix flickering issue which emerge occasionally in left screen.​2.System - Add Tap WiFi Direct notification and then enter WiFi Direct setup page​3.System - Change Device Name to stand for WiF-direct devices instead of MAC address.​4.System - Add Setting page of System Bar Lock.​5.System - Add Show system information in System Bar Lock. (right-bottom corner)​6.System - Add facelock fucntion​7.Setting - Add battery information​
Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw the notification right after doing a factory reset.

I'm not sure if it was the update or the reset, but things seem to have calmed down quite a bit. So far no screen edge lines or other quirkiness.

Time will tell, of course...


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

Not showing up for me yet. Ah well, i can wait 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Got it yesterday. Haven't noticed any issues, still have root. Everything seems fine.


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

I had to put old build.prop back for it to install...fyi

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody got a link to a changelog?


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with using the joystick in games like Shadowgun or Samurai? I'll be walking around when suddenly I just stop and then have to refind joystick in the middle... Super annoying.


----------



## sgrant (May 30, 2012)

My tablet downloaded this update, but will not flash it since I have the CWM Recovery I guess. How did you get the update to process?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

sgrant said:


> My tablet downloaded this update, but will not flash it since I have the CWM Recovery I guess. How did you get the update to process?


You must flash the blob manually from the ASUS site


----------



## sgrant (May 30, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> You must flash the blob manually from the ASUS site


Do I flash it with CWM Recovery like I would flash a Rom? This is my first Asus device, so I want to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## zennmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

sgrant said:


> Do I flash it with CWM Recovery like I would flash a Rom? This is my first Asus device, so I want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks


You can. but be advised, the blob as it is will overwrite CWM and break root. Of course, these are both pretty easy to get back, but you should know what you're getting into .

Also, if you haven'tr already run the bootloader unlock app, you can update OTA, no problem.

If your tablet is brand new (within the last couple of weeks), I'm surprised you didn't get the notification right out of the box.

-Z


----------



## sgrant (May 30, 2012)

zennmaster said:


> You can. but be advised, the blob as it is will overwrite CWM and break root. Of course, these are both pretty easy to get back, but you should know what you're getting into .
> 
> Also, if you haven'tr already run the bootloader unlock app, you can update OTA, no problem.
> 
> ...


It was brand new but I flashed the CWM and root zips before it downloaded the update. Then I ran Rootkeeper, and tried to install the update, which said it failed.

After a reboot I could not find the update file that it downloaded, so I downloaded it from the Asus site. I tried flashing it in CWM, but it fails with the error: 
Installing update...
Installation aborted.

Any idea what else I can try, it is getting annoying with the left of the screen flaking out every so often.


----------

